# yazoo parts



## lowellgehring (May 29, 2011)

hi, i am new to this site. where can i get parts for a yazoo 36y p80-b8e mower? i need the blade spindle. thanks, lowell gehring


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yazoo is a division of Husqvarna,so the nearest Husqvarna dealer should be able to help you. Isn't there one listed in Wellington ?Just make sure you have the correct year,model,engine info.Welcome to the forum!


----------

